# New Video Journal Edition (Jiu Jitsu Video)



## grappling_mandala (Feb 27, 2005)

Here's an experimental project I'm calling a video journal. I've been playing with different ways of presenting jiu jitsu information and feedback is welcome. I attempted to mix creatively to show some details. Most footage is shot impromtu during class. Like "oh that's cool let's shoot that" kinda thing. Enjoy.

High Bandwidth Recommended

http://sbg.technical-journal.com/gallery/022805

Kind Regards,

Dave Copeland
Beaverton SBGi


----------



## lulflo (Feb 27, 2005)

Those were really good. FYI, the fifth one is not working properly or is corrupt when I pull it up, the others worked well....Fun stuff 

  Farang - Larry


----------



## grappling_mandala (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks I'm glad you like the jitz. I have fixed that file hopefully. It may be something with stripping the audio and mixing music with the other one. It's still there, but the original is there now as well. 

Regards,

Dave Copeland
Beaverton SBGi


----------



## SammyB57 (Mar 2, 2005)

Am I the only one that thinks watching BJJ video's, especially of just rolling and not actual competition, is slightly gay. By gay, I mean boring and homoerotic at the same time.... well, especially when you add in 80's music or techno beats.


----------



## bdparsons (Mar 2, 2005)

SammyB57 said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks watching BJJ video's, especially of just rolling and not actual competition, is slightly gay. By gay, I mean boring and homoerotic at the same time.... well, especially when you add in 80's music or techno beats.



Yes, you're the only one--grow up.

Mr. Copeland thanks for taking the time to put up the clips. Keep up the good work.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Lisa (Mar 2, 2005)

Those were really good to see, thanks so much for posting them.  Keep them coming.


----------



## SammyB57 (Mar 3, 2005)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> Yes, you're the only one--grow up.


:2xbird:


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 5, 2005)

I'll pretend I'm fighting Royler next time I train. On "homoerotic", um bro, is there something you want to share w/ the rest of us? Do you feel this way when you watch your instructor roll and you have a realization about something?


----------



## asangria (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I think its a great idea. I have a question though - I know our instructor wanted to do something like your video journal but he was told that he'd have to get signed waivers to have the images of our students placed on the web. Did you have to do the same thing?


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 5, 2005)

Wonderful!  I really like these video clips!  Thank you and keep them coming.  It gives me ideas and suggestions for my randori.

 - Ceicei


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 5, 2005)

The people in the video are either other instructors or friends who stayed after class because they wanted to video technique. In specific cases "students" have requested sparring footage because even though watching the ADCC is great, it doesn't show them anything about their own game.

Dave


----------

